# NC Copperhead Build



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

FINALLY!!! is all I can say.. I have put my deposit in for Mel to start building.. I just want to Thank Jon for being so patient, Pete for letting me test ride, and everyone on here for their help... As of right now (Jon will tell you this will change, lol) this is what I have getting built..
Gen II Copperhead tournament edition
ETEC 60
Center Console
55 lb Minn Kota trolling motor
Bait pump
Atlas Jack Plate
Powdercoat package (black)
Lowrance Elite 4x DSI
tilt wheel
seadek on platform 
**Still debating on casting platform or cooler with seadek

For the color, I'm going with a dark gray for the hull and the cap will be whisper gray..
This will be my first flats boat so I'm pumped about getting it... Now the wait starts


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Family

Sounds like a sweet build

Any questions be happy to help

Thanks 

Capt Ryan
High & Dry Adventures


;D


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

don't worry, I'll have TONS of questions  Also how are you liking the rogue prop???


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

IMO its the way to go if u have a Jackplate


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Will,
I am happy for you and the excitment that will be in the coming months. If you need anything....and you will ;D don't hesitate.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Will,
> I am happy for you and the excitment that will be in the coming months.  If you need anything....and you will  ;D don't hesitate.


Thanks Jon,
I'm sure the setup will change at least 5 or 6 MORE times lol


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats Will! Good job getting a ride and lots of advice first. Are you going with the iPilot? Is that why you went with a 24 volt trolling motor?


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

nah, I think I'm just going with the hand control one... I've always fished with a hand control and feel more comfortable with it. Oh and it's the 12v one... I've got it narrowed down a lot but but I'm going to be getting some things on my own.. I'm gonna try to find a push pole.. I don't need a brand new one for my first one.... Need to decide between a casting platform or a cooler, Instead of a powerpole, I'm going with the anytide anchoring system. Like I said everything that I chose was from input form people here.. this place is awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Will- 

Congratulations! You must be stoked. 

I am right behind you but am leaning towards the SUV 17. I am down at Topsail for the week and am going to meet up with John tomorrow to look at his SUV set up. I hope to get up with Pete (and Mojo) to check out his Copperhead too. In September I'm going to visit Ankona to finalize the details. 

I look forward to watching the progress on your boat.

Trent


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats on the boat!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats Will!  I would also get the iCommand gauge. I don't have one, but sure wish I did!  They're pricy, but u can save up during the wait time.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Congrats Will!  I would also get the iCommand gauge. I don't have one, but sure wish I did!  They're pricy, but u can save up during the wait time.


yea, I need to see how much that will be. I think they're pretty dang awesome but I'm trying to get some other stuff out of the way, to pay for some of it now, rather than the whole thing.. I'm looking to find a used push pole, have to get a boat cover, handheld VHF, possibly gps/sounder....


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I will vouch for it. I is the baddest gauge. Not to mention fully customizable and there is only one gauge. No cluttered dash.  ;D


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> I will vouch for it. I is the baddest gauge. Not to mention fully customizable and there is only one gauge. No cluttered dash.  ;D


UGH I knew it.... ;D something else to add to the wish list


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

well I'm slowly getting things to add to the boat while I'm in the "down time" so I just received my anchor pole, mount and pushpole caddy from Anytide (Thanks again)!!! Don't mind the other junk!!
Up next is a cooler, gps (still debating i-command), pushpole


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Ventolin? Is the anticipation causing shortness of breath? 

I saw the anytide mount on seeingred's copperhead and instantly added it to the "must have" list. Good choice.

I'll be at Ankona next month. Did they give you an idea of when they are starting on your boat?


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Ventolin?  Is the anticipation causing shortness of breath?
> 
> I saw the anytide mount on seeingred's copperhead and instantly added it to the "must have" list.  Good choice.
> 
> I'll be at Ankona next month.  Did they give you an idea of when they are starting on your boat?



haha it's mine for trying to decide all of the things I want to get on it ;D. I haven't heard anything on a build start time.. Pete turned me on to anytide stuff and I love the idea over a powerpole...less stuff to break down, not to mention about $1200 less


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

Will, 

On the trolling motor, I'm with you on the hand controlled version. I agree that it is just as easy to knock the handle back and forth with your hand or knee. Plus, a remote is one more thing that can go wrong. 

But, I'll suggest stepping up just a hair on the trolling motor. My last boat was a Pathfinder 17T. Light, small, fairly technical stiff. I had a 55lb thrust on it. It would have been fine for LA or GA. But NC is WINDY. Unless you're fishing somewhere like Oriental, about half the days of the year that 55 will be barely gaining ground against the wind, even if your skiff is super light. Just a suggestion for you. Congrats on the build.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome thank you for that, I was still debating on which one I would get.. I guess a 70 would be sufficient but wouldn't that mean I'd have to get 2 batteries?? I'd like to keep it as light as possble


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

I have heard that you can run a 70 on a single battery, but not sure about that. There is probably someone on this forum who is more of an authority than me. 

However, I do have a 70 and run it as a 24volt system, so yes, I have two batteries. So, I have a little extra weight, but I'm telling you man, it's worth it. Being able to fish 6 hours with the trolling motor going strong the whole time is a beautiful thing. Also, if you want to head over to a spot that is only 75 yards or so away, it is also nice to be able to kick the trolling motor in high gear and shoot over there instead of firing up the outboard. 

If I'm fishing by myself I'm trolling. If not, I'm on the pole. So, if I know I'm going to be push poling, I just shed the trolling motor and both batteries.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Looking good, Will! Keep the updates coming. I have some flies I need to drop in the mail to you - I'll try to send them this coming week.

Pete


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

WOW thanks again Pete!!!! I think I decided on color (for now haha). I think I'm going with the dark gray hull ad whisper gray deck... 
Brazil put up a pic of Josh's here and it's the same as what I was thinking about!!
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1343854533

CapeFear, thank you for that. I may have to check out of you can run it off of one battery. My wife wouldn't mind a larger trolling motor so if the engine fails, we have a backup  ;D


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

ok well Ive been doing some research on the trolling motor and trying to shave some weight. I came across Odyssey batteries so I may go for the 70lb or even 80lb and try to find the lightest 12v one they have and/or install them in the console for the weight. Would this one be enough for the engine and trolling motor (if I got 3 of them)??
http://shop.odysseybattery.com/products/productdetail/PC925-M/part_number=0765-2220B0N0/7457.0.1.1.126.8430.0.0.0?pp=12&


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just curious how this build ever turned out!!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Just curious how this build ever turned out!!


Ugh long story short, I had to get deposit back. Nothing Anokna did, my wife and I came into some land and she thought money would be better spent on building a house rather than getting a skiff . Right now we're just going over house plans, then once we start building IT'S ON!!!!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

The horror! Ha You will never get that skiff now! LOL I definitely wouldn't tick off the wife if she wants a new house.


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yikes!! Sorry about the skiff, but Congrats on the house. I too am trying to decide what I want in a skiff but construction is on hold until the Wife gets a new house, so I understand!!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

As long as the wife gets what she needs out of the house, I can give a guilt trip a out the boat. She REALLY wants another boat but I'd rather not add debt while we're trying to get the best possible loan for the house...I knew I had to get older sometime :'( at least until I get another boat haha


----------

